# Daughters first time by herslef 3/13



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Couldn't waste the good weather and decided to do a quick 3 mile trip this morning. My daughter got a little Caroline Skiff 12' for Christmas (thanks Jason!) and she asked to follow us. This was her first time on her own 100% and I couldn't be prouder. AND to make it even cooler she caught the biggest fish.. Unfortunately I didn't think to put a net in her boat so I had to drive over to her and help her land it but I didn't mind 



















Here's the pic from Christmas morning I never posted...


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, great report,, congrats to the new fisher woman and her new boat,, good job DAD....


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

That is awesome!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

:thumbup: Too Cool


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

I LOVE IT TOO. I remember getting my son his first skiff. Memories are made!! Glad she was the winner for today.!!!


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

I CAN'T WAIT FOR THOSE YEARS......GONNA BE SO AWSOME.....REMINDS ME OF THE SIMPLER THINGS IN LIFE:thumbsup:


----------



## Bobc5269 (Feb 10, 2011)

*1st boat*

That's a great post. Y'all re making memories that will last for a lifetime. The more you can keep her on the water the less time possible for the street. I remember well the Christmas my Dad gave me a 5 hp Johnson; it was my favorite by far. I believe I too was about twelve. Job well done, Dad!!


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

Good stuff right there.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome.:notworthy:


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

your daughter is very lucky to have a dad that will buy her a boat for christmas


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

awesome stuff!!! i was in the tan yak at 3mile today. I thought it was awesome how she was following behind yall in that little skiff.


----------



## jakal03 (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice Aaron! You found her a sweet ride!!! Fishing is looking up. See ya in a few days! :thumbup:

-Jamie


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Yea I was nervous as heck on the ride over. It's hard to let go and let kids grow up but when they do it's a darn proud moment!


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Great post, reminds me of my first solo trip in a skiff! I thought I was king of the world riding by myself like the kid on Flipper. I know I'm showing my age but that was a cool show back in the day.


----------



## nmea2020 (Apr 28, 2009)

Awesome pictures...Thanks for sharing.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome! I can remember when I got a 9.9 HP and a jon boat for my birthday. I wish those things had hour meters on them. I swear I logged over a million....


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

One of the coolest things I've seen.


----------



## Topgun1776 (Feb 18, 2011)

*That is extremely cool !!!*

You have a reason to be proud of her....and she has to be proud of you, as well, Dad !!! Awesome!


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

:thumbup: great job dad


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

*memories*

:thumbup::notworthy::yes: great job dad


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

THAT'S AWESOME! I love seeing my old boat with a good home. It brought me some good luck, hopefully that will continue for her. Having a child use it makes it even better!
Maybe I will see her one day and come say hi.


----------



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

That is great. I've got a ten year old boy and was wondering what the age is for the boaters safety course and to be legal for a solo. Anyone know?


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Old enough to take and pass the test (online, cost is $29.50 if you pass) is old enough to drive 10hp and above (PWC must be 14). Obviously I think best judgment is important here - my daughter is very responsible and has a good head and her shoulders and a "respectful fear" of mother nature. I wouldn't let her regardless of her certification if she wasn't responsible.


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Right on dad, jumping in. These are great pictures, cant wait to see more thru out theh summer, from you as well as her big fish.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

that is SO cool! Heck, we're geezers and we don't catch em like that!
Great , great story and she will remember that moment forever. We all remember our first little boat...


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Made me smile big!


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

Thats awsome asago, Carolina Skiff is a great fishing boat!
Only if my daughters are very lucky they get to be captain, 
here is mine.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Sometimes I miss that boat. Its a stud little ride. Still makes me smile though knowing its was bought for a young angler!
Aaron, we need to go fishing sometime


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Definitely!  I'm game any day after work if weather cooperates!


----------

